# Pen kits by any other name...



## Johnturner (Jun 2, 2014)

Is there a list somewhere of which pen kits are the same from different manufactures? In other words a Pen State XYZ is the same as a Woodcradft ABC and an Exotic blank 123. Does that make sense? 
John

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PhoenixWoodDesigns (Jun 2, 2014)

Not sure if there is a list, but I do know quite a few of them. Are there any specifically that you're looking for?

Ex/ A Sierra is the same style as a Wallstreet, Le Roi and Gatsby. A Baron is the same style as a Navigator. (etc.)

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Johnturner (Jun 2, 2014)

Nothing specific but I was looking for tubes for a Jr. Gent I (which I found) and someone mentioned that it is the same as woodcraft Navigator. I didn't know that, and I am sure there are a great many more.


----------



## longbeard (Jun 2, 2014)

On the IAP, in the library, there is a list of just about all the kits with dimensions of the tubes and you can see which kits are the same. Some may look the same on the outside, but the guts may be different (transmission)

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 2


----------



## rdabpenman (Jun 2, 2014)

Have a look at this.

Les


Johnturner said:


> Is there a list somewhere of which pen kits are the same from different manufactures? In other words a Pen State XYZ is the same as a Woodcradft ABC and an Exotic blank 123. Does that make sense?
> John



Have a look at this.
Shows what the different suppliers call the same pen.

Les

http://content.penturners.org/library/general_reference/bushingsandtubes.pdf


----------



## Johnturner (Jun 2, 2014)

Harry
I think that is the link that Les has.

Les
That's great but for some reason I can't print it???
John


----------



## rdabpenman (Jun 3, 2014)

Johnturner said:


> Harry
> I think that is the link that Les has.
> 
> Les
> ...



John,
Once you have the PDF open, right click on the page and chose print from the drop down list.
Worked for me.

Les


----------



## duncsuss (Jun 3, 2014)

John -- I've printed out a couple of copies, I'll bring one along to the next ART meeting for you.


----------



## Johnturner (Jun 3, 2014)

Thanks Duncan


----------

